

Stories made with CSS3 animations (Crazy but working :) Feedback welcome - flobewild
http://www.storyseq.com

======
n-gauge
Like the concept, I could see this being used in classrooms to show how stop
motion works. Would you consider adding sounds in the future (even if was just
a few bongy sound effects)?

~~~
flobewild
Hi, thanks for checking the website. I've lots of ideas for storyseq and
sounds are on top of the list :)

